
Why Warren Buffett Took Out an Ad on the Same Page as One for a Strip Club - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-22/buffett-plan-revealed-amid-ads-for-co-op-strippers-old-honda?cmpid=BBD052217_BIZ&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=170522&utm_campaign=bloombergdaily
======
Animats
The "newspaper publication" requirement for legal notices has become a
lifeline for small papers. They have a lobby trying to keep it from going
away.[1] Of course, nobody reads those things; they look up the info online.

[1] [https://apnews.com/7c871e1cae4f481db7ca1326a729a38c/fight-
ag...](https://apnews.com/7c871e1cae4f481db7ca1326a729a38c/fight-against-
publishing-notices-newspapers-persists)

~~~
amerine
I can confirm this. It was/has been a major source of revenue since the
recession around '07-'08.

------
cylinder
New York, don't fall into this scam trap. You don't need to publish unless you
want your LLC to sue or defend itself in a suit. If you're bootstrapping,
don't waste money publishing, you can always publish before suing or defending

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _You don 't need to publish [in New York State] unless you want your LLC to
> sue or defend itself in a suit_

"The Limited Liability Company Law and Partnership Law include provisions
regarding the publication required upon the formation or authorization of
domestic and foreign limited liability companies, limited partnerships and
limited liability partnerships (hereinafter referred to as 'limited liability
entities'). The applicable statutory provisions should be consulted prior to
publishing.

...

Limited liability entities that are formed or authorized to do business in New
York after June 1, 2006, which fail to comply with the publication
requirements within 120 days after their formation or qualification will have
their authority to carry on, conduct or transact any business suspended. [1]"

TL; DR Do not violate the publication requirement. When suing a New York LLC,
a common tactic is to show this requirement was not met. That then
retroactively dissolves the LLC and lets you pierce through to the owner's
assets.

[1]
[https://www.dos.ny.gov/corps/llcfaq.asp#pubreq](https://www.dos.ny.gov/corps/llcfaq.asp#pubreq)

 _Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer. Do not take legal advice from my Internet
comments._

------
baldeagle
TLDR: because the law says he has to announce some stock changes in a print
paper. Lol, how vintage is that law.

~~~
Animats
Where do you put a notice that will be reliably available 20-30 years from
now?

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
I read in the Economist a while back that some historians speculate that the
constant format changes of Information Age media could mean that historians of
the 22nd century would have more primary and secondary source material from
the early 20th century than the early 21st.

~~~
farnsworth
How much will we be able to trust archived digital materials? If I find a set
of 100 year old handwritten letters, it's unlikely that anyone has tampered
with them to change the message, although possible with a lot of effort.
Digital messages could be compromised undetectably by some archiver.

Is it still "primary" if it has been downloaded from the internet, converted
between formats, copied across various storage media...

